# Mac keeper



## aslbow (Feb 3, 2013)

HELLO TO ALL, 
I want to pose a question, from which i hope to gather several opinions, about the program called MacKeeper. We have half a dozen desktop Macs running either SnowLeapard or Mountain Lion at our business. I have seen Mackeeper ads and wonder if it's a worthwhile "anti virus, etc.." addition to our fleet of Macs? I have been told by the local "Apple" repair store, (Not an actual Apple outlet), that this is not a good choice at all. So... lets hear it folks, what do you all say? Yay or nay? And why. Thanks in advance. Aslbow.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You will find opinions are divided and heated about MacKeeper.

The problem isn't necessarily the application itself, but the way MacKeeper's developers allow it to be advertised on the Internet. Random pop-ups that have the appearance that many SPAM type applications do also.

When it comes to anti-viral software there are two things I look for (whether PC or Mac):
1) Virus definitions are updated appropriately
2) The application is light weight

Using that criteria of the following ones I've tried (Intego, ClamAV, MacKeeper, Sophos), I liked Sophos's best.

http://www.sophos.com/en-us/products/free-tools/sophos-antivirus-for-mac-home-edition.aspx


----------

